# RecipeDB - Barnyard Belgian



## Hashie (17/3/09)

Barnyard Belgian  Ale - Belgian Pale Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes This was made via BIAB.Dough in at 55 degrees, ramped up to 64 for the mash. Followed by mashout at 77 degrees.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3 kg Powells Pilsner (Powells Malts)    1 kg Powells Ale Malt (Powells Malt)    1 kg Powells Munich (Powels Malts)    0.25 kg JWM Dark Crystal    0.1 kg Weyermann Caraaroma       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 60mins)    30 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     15 g DCL Yeast T-58 - SafBrew Specialty Ale       Misc     0.25 g Irish Moss         26L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.048 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 22.4 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.54%   Colour 21 EBC   Batch Size 26L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Hashie (17/3/09)

Knocked this out last week after reading about Belgian pale ale as a style a few weeks ago.

Thought I'd have a go and keep it simple for starters.

After 7 days in the fermenter (conical) I bottled and kegged today. The hydro sample tasted fantastic, so I thought I'd share the recipe


----------



## bindi (17/3/09)

No Yeast in the recipe, and I would add more Weyermann Caraaroma and remove the JWM Dark Crystal, also up the Powells Pilsner and reduce [or remove] the Powells Ale Malt but, that's just an idea.
Never made one at 1.048.

Edit: Yeast was added after my post, also Wyeast 1214 would be good.


----------



## Hashie (17/3/09)

Sorry about the yeast Bindi, first time putting up a recipe and I found a few glitches (me mostly  ).

The yeast was actually Craftbrewers Belgian Ale Yeast aka T-58.

As said earlier, I'd never made this style before so just wanted to start with the basics and go from there.


----------



## petesbrew (17/3/09)

Hashie said:


> Sorry about the yeast Bindi, first time putting up a recipe and I found a few glitches (me mostly  ).
> 
> The yeast was actually Craftbrewers Belgian Ale Yeast aka T-58.
> 
> As said earlier, I'd never made this style before so just wanted to start with the basics and go from there.


Looks nice.
Next time grab a liquid belgian yeast, like WLP-500.
Man, it'll blow the T-58 away! (not totally saying that it's a bad yeast).


----------



## flattop (21/6/09)

Made this a couple of weeks back and cracked an immature bottle today..

Nice, unassuming, I lessened the bittering hops slightly for BIAB (15gms @15 mins instead of 30g) and perhaps it wasn't required as the brew is just mildly bitter.
A lesson learned for me.
BTW the missus likes this one so that's a win for me, it's hard to get her to like a brew of mine.


----------



## Tony (21/6/09)

I recon T-58 is an awsome yeast for a Belgian Pale Ale. Malty but dry, peppery and spicy withouts lots of complex "belgian" stuff.

I recon it would be a great BPA and will say drop the JW crystal and use weyerman caramunich III and a bit more caraaroma.

The name is a bit misleading, i think most were thinking Saison or lambic....... being a beer fermented wit hthe barns germs and the like.

cheers


----------



## Mantis (21/6/09)

Tony said:


> I recon T-58 is an awsome yeast for a Belgian Pale Ale. Malty but dry, peppery and spicy withouts lots of complex "belgian" stuff.
> 
> I recon it would be a great BPA and will say drop the JW crystal and use weyerman caramunich III and a bit more caraaroma.
> 
> ...



I used T-58 in a belgian pale that was your recipe from "Whats in the glass" a couple of weeks ago. 
I coaxed it with a heat mat after a week trying to get the SG down. Got it to pop away slowly for a few days but it finished at 1018.
Expecting an overly sweet result, but drinking the second pint now and its great.
It is cloudy though, and I dunno what happened there.


----------



## Hashie (21/6/09)

Tony said:


> The name is a bit misleading, i think most were thinking Saison or lambic....... being a beer fermented wit hthe barns germs and the like.
> 
> cheers




It was mashed out in the shed with the chooks scratching at the door, so my version could have had a stray feather in the boil


----------



## flattop (21/6/09)

Mine didn't drop so low either, i bottled about 1016


----------

